# puppy is a bit unsteady on rear wheels



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm curious if it's typical for a 10week puppy to be somewhat uncoordinated with the rear legs. She doesn't seem to be in any kind of pain, but she does seem to have a strange wobbly gait with the rear legs. She walks a bit knock-kneed. I'm assuming that her muscles just haven't caught up with her rapid weight gain.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Calipso, what is the background and breeding of your GSD? I know the showline AKC puppies can normally be the way you describe. Sometimes they even walk on the backs of their legs rather than their feet, and I've also heard that can be normal when they are young.

If, instead, you have a dog from working lines, I'd be concerned and head off to the vets just to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

The puppy was a gift, so I really don't know too much about the parents. I'm told the sire was quite a sturdy and hansom example of a GSD. The dam was avg to above avg in size. The grandfather was a registered champion, but the breeder didn't bother to keep up with the paperwork for the offspring. Yes, it sucks and I wouldn't personally have done business under those conditions. But as I said, she was a well-intentioned gift and I'm happy to have her.

It may well be nothing. I have two other dogs here (fox terriers) which are only 11 pounds or so each. It's hard not to think of Sugar as an adult dog given that she is so much larger than the other two at a little over 18lbs now. I have to remind myself that she is still a baby. But I am well aware that hip problems are an issue with large breeds. My last shepherd was a wolf hybrid. She developed hip and spinal problems at 14yrs and had to be put down just shy of her 15th birthday. The similarity in movement is a little disturbing but I may just be unnecessarily paranoid.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Get a vet to evaluate and good luck.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Unsteady, you bet. My GSD was about the same and everyone was worried. Give the pup a few months to develop and if the concerns exist give this another post.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If it's from AKC Champion lines, it's probably the showline/angulation thing and may be fine.

BUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd get to the vets just in case.

Exercise is a good thing for our pups (if there isn't another issue going on that the vet confirms). Strengthening the muscles and tendons is a huge help to get the puppy stronger and help stop the wobbling.

http://www.showdogsupersite.com/hips.html good article about puppies and exercise


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm really thinking that she's just not filled out yet in the muscle department. Her legs are growing pretty fast and her leg muscles are having a hard time keeping up. She hasn't started to put on any serious muscle mass yet despite getting plenty of food and exercise outside.

As a side note, it's funny looking at her when she's standing next to the rat terriers we have here with her. The terrier's legs are like tooth picks in comparison to their body. They look really fragile but they are like springs. Sugar's legs look like they're industrial strength telephone poles with big feet.


----------

